# Beautiful people of pikien slee, Suriname.



## Sayyid (Jan 9, 2007)

By Yamandú Roos and Yours Truly.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2007)

Beautiful images....welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sayyid (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks man!! I did come to the right place did I?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 10, 2007)

Hallo Sayyid, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
I don't quite understand who it is that took these photos?
You sign by "Yamandú Roos *and* Yours Truly". 
Do you mean to say that ONE of these photos was taken by someone else and only one was taken by you?
Or do you mean to say that you *are* Yamandú Roos?
This_Yamandú_Roos ?
I'm a bit confused...


----------

